# Brake dust?



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

The Q7 will be my first Audi. Question to Audi owners - should I expect brake dust from my Q7? Owning Mercedes, Jag, BMW this has not been a problem, so I assume they use ceramic OEM pads. Seems Audi pricing should cover ceramic pads - or are my nice 20's going to turn black?
-thanks/Ark


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Brake dust? (arkbbq)*

JUST like other german cars, the brakes will get your wheels dirty quick.
but its nothing to worry about. you have 6 piston front calipers on the Q and 4pot rears , just keep a rag and some quick detail handy to do weekly wipedowns of the wheels to keep the dust from building up.


----------



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Brake dust? (ProjectA3)*

Thanks for your input. However, none of the BMWs or Mercedes I've owned have had a brake dust problem. Surprised that this is an Audi problem. Hopefully I'll be able to locate some ceramic pads.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Brake dust? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_JUST like other German cars, the brakes will get your wheels dirty quick.

Can you direct us to any technical substantiation of that? Why German cars?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Brake dust? (arkbbq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arkbbq* »_Thanks for your input. However, none of the BMWs or Mercedes I've owned have had a brake dust problem. Surprised that this is an Audi problem. Hopefully I'll be able to locate some ceramic pads.

Wow..they must build yours with a special brake compound or you wash it weekly so the dust doesn't have time to accumulate. Next time your at the mall take a look at the parking lot of those vehicles that have not just been washed...you'll find the front wheels very dirty from brake dust...


----------



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Brake dust? (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
Wow..they must build yours with a special brake compound or you wash it weekly so the dust doesn't have time to accumulate. Next time your at the mall take a look at the parking lot of those vehicles that have not just been washed...you'll find the front wheels very dirty from brake dust...


As I'm not in the habit of stumbling about malls or parking lots, I'll leave that to you. Based on my personal sample of eight German vehicles owned - BMW, Porsche, Mercedes - I am eight for eight with no brake dust problems. Your defensiveness is puzzling, as I'm sure Audi is capable of building cars with no brake dust issue. If my Q7 does in fact have this problem, I hope to find an Audi solution or an aftermarket solution. Should you have any useful information to provide, I await your learned comments.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Brake dust? (arkbbq)*

There is no "problem" with brake dust it is a function of a softer brake compound that has good braking characteristics across the board...cold braking, hot braking, wet braking and so forth...the OEM pads have to meet the masses of human drivers...what you put on yours after you purchase is your decision but the MB brake pads have dust and will turn the wheels black if you don't wash the car regularly...same with Audi. You sound very ignorant and don't likely know much about brakes other than you like to upgrade to different compounds. Since you don't want to look at other vehicles where you could see the black dust on the wheels which is the easiest way to confirm what I said in my previous post...live in your little world of denial


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Brake dust? (V10)*

I think, from using my own eyes, is that one of BMW's sales traits is that they have dirty front wheels. The dirtiest wheels on the road are usually on a BMW because of their brake dust problems and because of their (usually) snobby drivers and not washing their cars.
The German car vs. American/Asian/other european cars will generally have dirtier wheels. This is because they, 9 time out of 10, will have better capable brakes than the other cars on the road. Better brakes, usually mean different pads that create dust.
i will gladly deal with dust if i know my brakes will do what they are supposed to when the inopportune time arises and i need to avoid an accident.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Ask some cayanne guys if they have dust problems, its the same brakes.


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

em and where do u think the compund on pads goes when it wheres down? 
there arnt little pixies following u arround collecting the stuff.
its like that on all bmws and mercs as well.


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Brake dust? (arkbbq)*

I picked up my Q7 yesterday. The dealer threw in the special "no brake dust" brakes at no additional cost. He promised clean wheels - all I have to do is take it by the dealer once a week for a free car wash.


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Brake dust? (arkbbq)*

The best way of avoiding brake dust accumulating is not to use the brakes - but this could cause even worse 'discolouration' of the car concerned and any cars or objects in its path.
I hate brake dust, but I accept it and wash my car and the wheels once a week. Problem solved and I know I have good brakes.


----------

